# Wiadomości w PSI, PSI-GENTOO

## f15091983

Witam

Od dłuższego czasu mam problemy z przekazywaniem wiadomości poprzez PSI do osób korzystających z protokołu jabbera oraz poprzez transport gg. Zarówno wiadomości wysyłane przeze mnie, jak i odbierane są opóźnieniem, albo w ogóle. Problem ten występuje u mnie w PSI (0.10) oraz w PSI-GENTOO (0.10, 0.10-r2), przy czym o dziwo ten drugi działa stabilniej, tzn. ma nieco mniej opóźnionych wiadomości. 

Spostrzeżenia:

- problem występuje zarówno z włączonym jak i wyłączonym IPTABLES

- jestem za NAT'em i mam włączoną opcję podtrzymania połączenia w konfiguracji konta

- problem występuje zarówno z włączonym jak i wyłączonym szyfrowaniem od serwera

Sugestie mile widziane.

Pozdrawiam Marcin

----------

## Zwierzak

Powiedz czy występuje ten sam problem z innymi klientami jabber'a, niepochodnymi Psi. Jeżeli nadal będą występować opóźnienia oznacza to, że winny jest serwer, a nie klient.

----------

## f15091983

Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź

Właśnie przetestowałem tą możliwość używając Tkabbera. Nie pomogło.

Jako serwerów używam autocom, chrome, i hostingcenter (transport gg). Z komunikacją jabbera mam problem zarówno używając chrome i autocom. Czy inni użytkownicy tych serwerów również mają podobne problemy ?

----------

## pawelek

 *f15091983 wrote:*   

> Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź
> 
> Właśnie przetestowałem tą możliwość używając Tkabbera. Nie pomogło.
> 
> Jako serwerów używam autocom, chrome, i hostingcenter (transport gg). Z komunikacją jabbera mam problem zarówno używając chrome i autocom. Czy inni użytkownicy tych serwerów również mają podobne problemy ?

 

Co do chrome, to jakbyś nie wiedział, to jest to serwer testowy i tam takie numery moga się zdarzać, co do autocoma, to używam i nie licząc opóźnień i problemów z logowaniem się na transporcie GG pochodzacego z jabberpl, to wszystko jest ok. Spróbuj zainstalować czystego PSI z Gentoo i wtedy może sie trochę polepszyć, bo ja kiedys miałem problemy z pluginami które wkompilowałem w PSI przy uzyciu dodatkowych flag. A czemu nie używasz transportu GG z autocoma skoro masz konto jabbera na autocomie. Ten transport jest bardzo stabilny i prawie nigdy nie mam z nim problemu, no chyba, ze serwery GG mają problemy, ale na to nic się nie poradzi. Co do tego trzeciego serwera, to nie znam i nic nie mogę powiedzieć.

----------

## f15091983

 *Quote:*   

> Co do chrome, to jakbyś nie wiedział, to jest to serwer testowy i tam takie numery moga się zdarzać

 

Tak wiem o tym, dlatego założyłem konta na autocom i hostingcenter

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj zainstalować czystego PSI z Gentoo

 

Taką opcję już przerabiałem, co mam nadzieję da się zauważyć w pierwszym poście.

 *Quote:*   

> A czemu nie używasz transportu GG z autocoma

 

Staram się kombinować w poszukiwaniu rozwiązania, przy okazji zauważyłem, że na autocomie nie zostawia statusów opisowych po rozłączeniu z serwerem, więc korzystam z hostingcenter.

Dziękuje za te sugestie. 

Zapomniałem wcześniej dodać, że problem jest niezależny od platformy systemowej; na Window 2000 z PSI-PEDRITO również miałem taki sam problem. O dziwo takich kłopotów nie miałem używając rozmów tekstowych w Skype (w Linuxie i windows) oraz oryginalnego klienta gg. 

Moje pytanie brzmi, czy problem może wynikać z faktu, że jestem za Nat'em?

----------

## pawelek

[quote="f15091983"] *Quote:*   

> Co do chrome, to jakbyś nie wiedział, to jest to serwer testowy i tam takie numery moga Zapomniałem wcześniej dodać, że problem jest niezależny od platformy systemowej; na Window 2000 z PSI-PEDRITO również miałem taki sam problem. O dziwo takich kłopotów nie miałem używając rozmów tekstowych w Skype (w Linuxie i windows) oraz oryginalnego klienta gg. 
> 
> Moje pytanie brzmi, czy problem może wynikać z faktu, że jestem za Nat'em?

 

Spróbuj całkowicie przejść na autocoma, zarówno z jabberem jak i z GG i wtedy spróbuj, a co do ustawiania statusów w GG to wpisz "st tu_wpisz_opis" w transporcie i wtedy status będzie widoczny także po wylogowaniu, ale minusem tego rozwiązania jest to, że twoje zmiany statusu w PSI nie działaja wtedy tzn zmienia sie np Z dostępny na zaraz wracam itp, ale opis pozostaeje taki sam jak wpisales w tej komendzie st. Jak chcesz poznac wiecej komend to wpisz jakis dowolny znak i pokaze sie help z opisem wszystkich komend. Jak chcesz usunąc ten opis to wpisujesz "st off" lub "st nowy_opis".

Co do NATu, to raczej nie w tym lezy problem tylko w kiepskim wyborze serwera. Zrob tak jak mowilem, czyli zmien wszystko na Autocoma i wszystko powinno minac.

----------

## f15091983

Przetestowałem Twoją propozycję. Niestety to nie pomogło. Nadal z opóźnieniem dostarczał wiadomości, czasem hurtem przysyłał mi po kilanaście odpowiedzi. Zrozumiałbym problem z transportami, ale tak samo wiadomości przesyła protokołem jabbera.

Jakieś sugestie ?

----------

## pawelek

 *f15091983 wrote:*   

> Przetestowałem Twoją propozycję. Niestety to nie pomogło. Nadal z opóźnieniem dostarczał wiadomości, czasem hurtem przysyłał mi po kilanaście odpowiedzi. Zrozumiałbym problem z transportami, ale tak samo wiadomości przesyła protokołem jabbera.
> 
> Jakieś sugestie ?

 

A używasz moze archiwizacji na Autocomie, bo ja wlasnie mialem takie duze opoznienia przez jakies dwa dni jak uzywalem transportu GG z jabberpl i mialem wlaczona archiwizacje, ale po tych dwoch dniach jakos wszystko minelo, i teraz wszystko jest ok. Pomijam juz fakt, ze od jakiegos czasu nie uzywam juz transportu na jabberpol, aele to juz maly szczegol  :Wink: 

----------

## f15091983

Nie używam archiwizacji na autocomie.

Reasumując:

- problem nie zależy od platformy systemowej

- te same problemy występowały w PSI, PSI-GENTOO, TKABBER, ale rozmowy tekstowe w skype i przez gg, oraz PIGDIN działały bez zarzutu.

- tak samo działały serwery: Chrome, Autocom, Hostingcenter.

- opcja utrzymywania połączenia dla NAT jest włączona

- źle działa niezależnie od włączonego szyfrowania do serwera

Dziękuję za wskazówki.

----------

## pawelek

Niestety zaczyna mi brakować pomysłów, więc proponuję, żebyś zapytał na tym forum: http://forum.jabberpl.org/

a dokładniej zajrzyj na podforum poświęcone serwerowi autocom. Kolargol który adminuje tym serwerem dość często się tam udziela, więc na pewno coś więcej ci pomoże niż ja, a co do GG to proponuję zajrzeć na stronę: http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?act=announce&f=44&id=3

i znajdziesz tam linki do stron na których możesz sprawdzić, czy i który serwer GG jest aktualnie dostępny, a dzięki temu możesz sprawdzić, czy używany przez dany transport serwer GG działa aktualnie.

Co do działania pozostałych komunikatorów(Skype, GG), to są to całkowicie niezależne protokoły które nie mają nic wspólnego z jabberem. Jeśli mowa o Skype, to on używa dość nietypowej architektury, gdyż bazuje on na P2P i nie bardzo znam sie na jego pracy, a co do GG, to w przypadku klienta GG jak widzi, że dany serwer do którego jest aktualnie podpięty zaczyna wariować, to po prostu automatycznie sie on przełącza na inny bardziej stabilny serwer, a wprzypadku transportu GG to on ma na stałe przypisany jeden i ten sam serwer i jego się trzyma i dlatego wydaje ci się, że GG działa stabilniej jak używasz originalnego klienta GG zamiast jabbera.

----------

## f15091983

 *Quote:*   

> Co do działania pozostałych komunikatorów(Skype, GG), to są to całkowicie niezależne protokoły które nie mają nic wspólnego z jabberem

 

Właśnie dlatego przypuszczałem, że problem może leżeć po stronie NAT'a.

Póki co potestuję Pidgina, na razie działa stabilnie zarówno używając jabbera, transportu gg, jak i samego gg. Jeżeli nie będzie problemów to najprawdopodobniej coś będę miał popsutego w konfiguracji psi. Jeżeli się mylę, to proszę mnie poprawić, inne sugestie również mile widziane.

Dziękuję za informacje dotyczące forum, skorzystam jak pidgin zawiedzie  :Wink: 

----------

## pawelek

 *f15091983 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Co do działania pozostałych komunikatorów(Skype, GG), to są to całkowicie niezależne protokoły które nie mają nic wspólnego z jabberem 
> 
> Właśnie dlatego przypuszczałem, że problem może leżeć po stronie NAT'a.
> 
> Póki co potestuję Pidgina, na razie działa stabilnie zarówno używając jabbera, transportu gg, jak i samego gg. Jeżeli nie będzie problemów to najprawdopodobniej coś będę miał popsutego w konfiguracji psi. Jeżeli się mylę, to proszę mnie poprawić, inne sugestie również mile widziane.
> ...

 

Nie bardzo wiem, czemu uważasz, że to może być problem po stronie NATu. Jeśli miałbyś problemy z połączeniem się, lub przesyłaniem plików, to wtedy może to być problem NATu, ale w przypadku opóźnień to jest typowe objawy jakby się serwer nie wyrabiał, miał za słabe łącze, lub po prostu były problemy z dostarczeniem wiadomości na drodze pomiędzy rozmówcami i pakiety muszą być ponownie retransmitowane(oczywiście, to wtedy może wprowadzać NAT,ale wtedy wszystkie usługi kiepsko by działały), a co za tym idzie wynikają z tego opóźnienia. Co do problemów z konfiguracją PSI, to jeśli masz taką możliwość, to ściągnij sobie jakąś płytkę LiveCD z jakąś dystrybucją Linuksa na której jest PSI i wtedy spróbuj. Jeśli zadziała, tzn, że masz najprawdopodobniej zrąbana konfigurację PSI(mało prawdopodobne), lub masz już tak zasyfiony system, że wprowadza jakieś opóźnienia podczas dostarczania wiadomości. Wiele może być powodów, ale ja bym raczej stawiał na serwer jabbera, choć jak mówisz, że to samo sie dzieje na wszystkich serwerach, to ja już sam nie wiem, bo to jest strasznie dziwne. Może spróbuj usunąć całkowicie konfigurację PSI i załóż jakieś testowe konto na autocomie i wtedy spróbuj. Sam już nie wiem co ci poradzić. Osobiście przeżywałbym katusze gdybym nie mógł używać mojego PSI-pedrito  :Smile:  na windzie i PSI-gentoo na Gentoo  :Smile: .

----------

## f15091983

 *Quote:*   

> Nie bardzo wiem, czemu uważasz, że to może być problem po stronie NATu

 

Z góry chciałbym podkreślić, że się na tym zbytnio nie znam, ale wydaje mi się, że przykładowo podczas błędnie zdefiniowanych adresów DNS takie opóźnienia byłyby całkiem możliwe. 

 *Quote:*   

> LiveCD z jakąś dystrybucją Linuksa na której jest PSI i wtedy spróbuj

 

Spróbuje, choć wydaje mi się, że wynik będzie analogiczny jak przy korzystaniu z windowsa

 *Quote:*   

>  to jest strasznie dziwne

 

Też odniosłem takie wrażenie, pewnie dlatego mam takie dziwne pomysły na rozwiązanie problemu

 *Quote:*   

> Osobiście przeżywałbym katusze gdybym nie mógł używać mojego PSI-pedrito  na windzie i PSI-gentoo na Gentoo .

 

Dokładnie wiem co masz na myśli

Podziwiam wytrwałość i jeszcze raz dziękuję za sugestie

----------

## pawelek

 *f15091983 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nie bardzo wiem, czemu uważasz, że to może być problem po stronie NATu 
> 
> Z góry chciałbym podkreślić, że się na tym zbytnio nie znam, ale wydaje mi się, że przykładowo podczas błędnie zdefiniowanych adresów DNS takie opóźnienia byłyby całkiem możliwe. 

 

Co do DNSów to normalnie masz dwa serwery wklepane do konfiguracji i jak pierwszy DNS nie odpowiada, to zanim klient użyje tego drugiego DNSa to musi minąć pewien okres czasu określany najczęściej angielskim słowem timeout, a co za tym idzie takie opóźnienia mogłyby wystąpić, ale tylko za pierwszym razem ponieważ jak już uzyska dany adres to jest on przechowywany przez jakiś czas(czas ten zależy od systemu operacyjnego) w systemie operacyjnym i za drugim razem przy zamianie nazwy hosta na numer IP już nie używa DNSa tylko pobiera ten wpis od systemu operacyjnego.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   LiveCD z jakąś dystrybucją Linuksa na której jest PSI i wtedy spróbuj 
> 
> Spróbuje, choć wydaje mi się, że wynik będzie analogiczny jak przy korzystaniu z windowsa

 

Najprawdopodobniej wynik będzie taki jak mówisz, ale tak jak powiedziałem, brakuje mi już pomysłów.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    to jest strasznie dziwne 
> 
> Też odniosłem takie wrażenie, pewnie dlatego mam takie dziwne pomysły na rozwiązanie problemu

 

Chyba każdy tak robi jak już nie wie co zrobić.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Osobiście przeżywałbym katusze gdybym nie mógł używać mojego PSI-pedrito  na windzie i PSI-gentoo na Gentoo . 
> 
> Dokładnie wiem co masz na myśli

 

No to nie poddawaj się i napewno rozwiążesz ten problem, bo w końcu to tylko ciąg zer i  jedynek  :Wink: ,ale te dwie cyferki potrafią człowiekowi zajść za skórę.

----------

## magnum_pl

A z jakiego dostępu do netu korzystasz? ja mam czasem takie objawy korzystając z łącza gprs/edge i to jest spowodowane problemami z serwerami operatorów komórkowych (tak mi sie wydaje - przeciążenia serwerów stacji bazowych / duże pingi)

----------

